# Dropping/bending the knee



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I was just wondering how normal is it to bend/drop your knee on your swing down. I was trying this on the weekend and it seem to work well. I'll try and explain a little on my down swing when my hands are roughly inline with my right leg (right hand) I would start to bend my knee inwards towards my left leg, so that by the time i hit the ball my knee was bent in a bit and i was on the ball of my right foot. What do you guys think of that is it normal? it seemed to work for me


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

That to me is the way you're suppose to start the hip turn.:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Broken tee thats what I thoughtI was just check to see what others thought. I'm still a bit of a weekend hack


----------

